# 3 Girls, 3 Horses, Camping for 6 Days!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is so awesome! And I am so jealous, look at your weather, we have frost in the mornings, no camping here.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like so much fun!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, that looks great.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice pictures. Look like everyone had a good time.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm jealous too. You guys had a beautiful week weather wise. Wish I could have come to join Ya'll. BTW, nice pics.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

LoriF, we hope to be joining you pretty soon. We'll figure out a good time. It will be great.


----------

